# HD YouTube on Kindle Fire



## Mugabuga

I just opened up my Kindle Fire about 2 hours ago, and it's amazing. The one thing I've noticed though is that the YouTube quality isn't exactly HD. It looks really blocky and not very crisp at all. Any way to watch YouTube in HD on this? I'm watching on the mobile YouTube site by the way.


----------



## iCrap

Mine looks great, maybe your internet connection? I use firefox though, not the stock browser thing, that could be a reason why.


----------



## Mugabuga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Mine looks great, maybe your internet connection? I use firefox though, not the stock browser thing, that could be a reason why.


Do you have to sideload that?


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugabuga*
> 
> I just opened up my Kindle Fire about 2 hours ago, and it's amazing. The one thing I've noticed though is that the YouTube quality isn't exactly HD. It looks really blocky and not very crisp at all. Any way to watch YouTube in HD on this? I'm watching on the mobile YouTube site by the way.


I don't know if anyone else noticed but I believe it's just android in general.
I tried the youtube app on different devices, iPhones, Galaxy, Galaxy S2, Kindle Fire, Touchpad, iPad, iPad2 and etc and can say that most android devices only display in HQ.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugabuga*
> 
> Do you have to sideload that?


I can't remember, i either got it from the android market, amazon market or sideloaded an apk from XDA dev. I think it was sideloaded though.


----------



## manifest3r

I rooted my Kindle Fire, REALLY easy to do btw, especially on OSX or Linux, no need to worry about drivers!

I use Dolphin HD browser with the Android/Desktop plug-in. It plays 720p videos pretty smoothly









I can post up a video later if you guys want, I would do it right now, but im downloading Asphalt 6 HD









Oh and you guys need to get Shadowgun, it's soooooo awesome!


----------



## Ishinomori

Whats Shadowgun?


----------



## Senorpie7

Yeah, I think it is your internet connection, although I have had you tube quality problems with android in the past, and this IS an android tablet. Hmmm


----------



## Mugabuga

I managed to make it look amazing by setting the user agent in the Dolphin Browser I sideloaded to iPad. Looks great.


----------

